# Rubber shrink wrap tubing



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

I’ve been thinking of using rubber shrink wrap tubing on a frame. I’ve never put that material on anything before but a couple of my frames could benefit from a grippier surface.

Is it easy to take it off of a polymer frame without leaving marks or damage if I eventually decide I don’t want it?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Years ago I tried heat shrink tape. It held very well but you had to be very careful of how close your heat source got to the tape. I think your idea is a safer bet,


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

You could try wrapping with your old latex bands.


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Whytey said:


> You could try wrapping with your old latex bands.


I tried that and wasn’t as clean looking as I wanted. It does feel much better/grippier though.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can use tennis racquet handle wrap . Split it length wise with a rotary cutter to yield two long strips . Wrap and finish with a strip of electrical tape . I just did my PP recurve using this material . I used both strips . Feels good . Looks good .


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

treefork said:


> You can use tennis racquet handle wrap . Split it's length with a rotary cutter to yield two long strips . I just did my PP recurve using this material . I used both strips . Feels good . Looks good .


Thanks! That’s a great idea!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

My favorite grip enhancer is Vet Tape. I think it's sold in 2 inch and 4 inch rolls, but it cuts down to 1 inch strips quite easily. https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...5em_7v4AhXiH0QIHWzcBzIQ9aACKAB6BAgCEEY&adurl=


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

You can also use the heat shrink grips they use on fishing poles. It is much more grippy than heat shrink made for electrical work. 



Amazon.com


----------

